# Thunderbolt sur iPad 4



## ness_Du_frat (11 Août 2013)

Bonjour à tous !
J'ai vu qu'un autre utilisateur avait posé une question similaire mais que personne ne lui avait répondu, donc plutôt que de déterrer un vieux fil, est-ce que quelqu'un sait s'il est possible de brancher un écran thunderbolt display sur un iPad 4 ?
Actuellement, mon iPad est connecté à un écran 20" en VGA, mais je suis tentée par l'achat d'un thunderbolt 27" et je voulais savoir si l'iPad pourrait en profiter aussi, et surtout, avec quel type d'adaptateur. Est-ce que quelqu'un a testé ? Merci d'avance !


----------



## Bigdidou (14 Août 2013)

Non, ça n'est pas possible.


----------



## ness_Du_frat (14 Août 2013)

Ah, ben au moins c'était clair ^^ 
Là, il est branché sur un écran quelconque avec un adaptateur lightning vers VGA, il n'y a pas des adaptateurs thunderbolt VGA, pour les brancher en chaîne, genre Thunderbolt -> vga -> lightning ?


----------

